# Tempestade Tropical CRISTOBAL (Atlântico 2008 #03)



## Rog (19 Jul 2008 às 19:39)

Formou-se hoje a Tempestade Tropical CRISTOBAL.
Aqui fica o aviso intermédio do NHC:



> BOLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM CRISTOBAL INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER   3A
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL032008
> 200 PM EDT SAT JUL 19 2008
> ...


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 12:48)

A tempestade tropical CRISTOBAL coloca os estados da  Carolina do Norte e da Virginia em alerta para tempestade tropical. São possíveis quantidades de  precipitação máxima perto de 130mm/m2.

aviso 6:


> ...CRISTOBAL MOVIENDOSE HACIA EL NORESTE CERCA DE LA COSTA DE
> CAROLINA DEL NORTE...TODAVIA NO SE HA FORTALECIDO...
> 
> CONTINUA EN EFECTO UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL DESDE EL NORTE DE
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2008 às 18:15)

*Depressão tropical vira tempestade e ameaça Carolina do Norte e do Sul*

A terceira depressão tropical da atual temporada de furacões do Atlântico, que tinha se formado na costa leste dos Estados Unidos, em frente à Carolina do Norte e à Carolina do Sul, se transformou na tempestade tropical "Cristóbal". O Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA (NHC, em inglês), com sede em Miami, informou hoje, em seu boletim das 15h (de Brasília), que continua vigente o alerta de tempestade tropical emitido anteriormente para a região que vai de Santee River, na Carolina do Sul, até à divisa da Carolina do Norte com o estado da Virgínia.
O NHC explicou que o olho da tempestade tropical "Cristóbal" está agora cerca de 160 quilômetros a leste de Charleston (Carolina do Sul) e 365 quilômetros a sudoeste do Cabo Hatteras (Carolina do Norte). A tempestade se movimenta para nordeste, a aproximadamente 11,3 km/h e, segundo as previsões, deve se manter nesta trajetória nos próximos dias.
Caso "Cristóbal" mantenha seu curso, seu centro se movimentará ao longo das costas da Carolina do Sul e da Carolina do Norte durante hoje e amanhã. A tempestade tropical registrava ventos máximos constantes de 65 km/h, mas, de acordo com o NHC, deverá ganhar mais força nos próximos dias, o que causará chuvas mais ou menos intensas sobre a Carolina do Norte e a Carolina do Sul.
Esta é a primeira tempestade que ameaça as costas americanas nesta temporada de furacões, que termina em 30 de novembro. EFE

G1


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 09:18)

A Tempestade Tropical CRISTOBAL está ao largo do Cabo Haterras na Carolina do Norte. A intensidade mantem-se a mesma e o NHC não prevê que se intensifique à medida que se desloca para norte.


----------



## psm (23 Jul 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)*

Venho por este tópico,falar ainda do nosso amigo esquecido Cristobal,pois o nosso amigo deverá passar como extratropical nos Açores e poderá dar umas "belas chuvadas",e deve roçar a Peninsula Ibérica,com a sua frente fria no domingo.
Esta conclusão foi retirada do ecmwf e fnmoc, mas este modelo(fnmoc) pôe o sistema mais afastado da Peninsula Ibérica


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 20:47)

psm disse:


> Venho por este tópico,falar ainda do nosso amigo esquecido Cristobal,pois o nosso amigo deverá passar como extratropical nos Açorese poderá dar umas "belas chuvadas",e deve roçar a Peninsula Ibérica,com a sua frente fria no domingo.
> Esta conclusão foi retirada do ecmwf e fnmoc, mas este modelo(fnmoc) pôe o sistema mais afastado da Peninsula Ibérica



Pois é  eu tambem reparei nisso.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2008 às 10:52)

Bons dias...

Tambem tive essas expectativas ate ontem á noite ao ver que Cristobal já estava em ossos... mais morte que vivo!! Ate agora o unico que poderia cheirar aguas Nacionais fez PUFF!!

Vamos ver o 97L que segundo os modelos  podera ter uma direcçao diferente.. mas tambem acho que e mais um condenado á morte...


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 15:25)

Eu distrai-me e não segui o Cristobal desde 2ª ou 3ªf. 
Mas ele então dissipou-se muito rápido não foi ? Ainda há 2 dias havia qualquer coisa, geralmente demoram algum tempo como ET a dissiparem-se.

São estas nuvens os restos dele ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2008 às 15:38)

Vince disse:


> Eu distrai-me e não segui o Cristobal desde 2ª ou 3ªf.
> Mas ele então dissipou-se muito rápido não foi ? Ainda há 2 dias havia qualquer coisa, geralmente demoram algum tempo como ET a dissiparem-se.
> 
> São estas nuvens os restos dele ?
> ...


----------

